# Edge/Nipple 11/2



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Made it out Friday to runa trip my buddy donated for an auction last year. 4 newbies to trolling so we didn't know what to expect...forecast seas were accurate...2-4 in the am and it sat down flat in the afternoon. We started about the edge hoping to pick up a wahoo....had one hookup and a second toothy critter took a slash at the ilander/bally while we were fighting a small hoo. No action for a little while and then the yozuri bonito goes off...so we think hoo. Right off the transom her big blue ass showed up plain as day. She paused after eating the lure, as to say "this isn't a tuna" and then proceeded to dump about 2/3 of the spool on the 50. We doubled up a big blackfin while clearing lines...and even with guys new to trolling, they listened well and we got the whole thing cleared and the tuna in the box without trouble.We're on a 31 Cape btw. 

the blue stayed down for about 10 minutes and Charlie our, senior angler at 68 wasn't about to hand off the reel. He fought the fish perfectly, keeping the line tight and not raising his rod tip too high. After about 10 mins, the blue turned and made a run at the boat and that was it. She shook the bonito loose...with such a heavy lure, I'm surprised she stayed buttoned up that long. Very cool to watch her eat right off the transom...the whole crew got to see it. 

We raised a white later that afternoon on a blue/white black hole/bally combo. She made ruckus twice and just coudn't find the hooks. We topped off the day by finding a hobie cat pontoon floating w/ some small dolphin on it. These guys had a blast on the light tackle and while some of us wouldn't have bothered with small dolphin, it was a big hit for guys who don't get to do this much. They were a great crew and as enthusiastic as you'd want.

Blue, white and plenty of action in November...gotta love Pcola!

BUCK


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap Nice report Buck. What were the water conditions like out there(color,temp) Just curious,been a while since I've made it out there and ain't lookin to good till next season.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds like it was a blast:bowdown:bowdown:letsdrink


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Exciting report Captain. Way to show them a good time.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

water was @78. blue/green....131 was dirtier...I'd focus on the shallower water 250-500.

enjoy.

buck


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

GREAT REPORT


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet report! :toast


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report.....:takephoto??


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to get out there again. Think calm winds for next weekend!!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great thing about the ocean, you never really know what is going to be on the other end to you see it! Great job getting out and putting it all together.

MScontender


----------

